# How many amps does your engine pull?



## SkyArcher

I was testing my Royal Blue motor when I noticed the town lights dimming every time I cranked up the transformer. I put an ampmeter on the power feed line and holy smokes, that old motor was pulling 1.1 amps. In comparison my brand new Lionel 442 only pulls .65 amps.

So I'm wondering what is the normal range for these old American Flyer engines?


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi Sky,

This is a very naive comment/observation, but ...

Is that new Lionel 442 running with a DC can motor inside ... i.e., AC power to loco, but loco has rectifier to convert to DC ???

Your old RB is running pure AC, right ???

(Again, I'm "outside of my element" with this thinking.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

I have always heard that the older motors sucked up a lot of power, but I have never confirmed this myself...


----------



## SkyArcher

tjcruiser said:


> Hi Sky,
> 
> This is a very naive comment/observation, but ...
> 
> Is that new Lionel 442 running with a DC can motor inside ... i.e., AC power to loco, but loco has rectifier to convert to DC ???
> 
> Your old RB is running pure AC, right ???
> 
> (Again, I'm "outside of my element" with this thinking.)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Yes, you are correct. And it is making me think about putting a can motor in the Royal Blue.

Unless I find out that if I rewind/rebuild the motor, I can get the amp draw down.

The AC motor in the Royal Blue has been cleaned, the commutator turned and lightly lubed. Still, it is casing rolling blackouts in the area every time I fire it up.


----------



## T-Man

The double motor engines take 4 to 5 amps.Yours seems ok. What lights are dimming? If that's the case the light should be powered with accessory terminals. Unless you go with a big capacitor to get through the electrical drain. Or you are just drawing too much power in all.

What's up!!


----------



## Reckers

*ahem*....the simple solution: only run trains in the daytime. Then the town lights will be off no one will realize there's a problem.


----------



## SkyArcher

I guess I'm a little shocked by how much juice the Royal Blue is pulling.


----------

